# Castor-Fragen



## Ingride (25. Sep 2003)

:twisted: Kennt sich jemand mit dem Xml-Binding-Tool Castor von der Firma Exolab aus. Wenn ja hätte ich ein paar Fragen, da ich denke dass dieses Tool nicht ganz verständlich ist.

Gruss


----------



## mariopetr (26. Sep 2003)

rudimentaer, nach den ersten paar stunden habe ich mich fuer jaxb+hibernate entschieden, da stabiler(trotz beta), beser dokumentiert, bessere integrationsmoeglichkeiten (nach appserver, jdo ..).


----------



## Ingride (26. Sep 2003)

Ok probieren wir es mal.

Ich habe eine xml-Datei, die wie folgt aussieht:
<adressbook name="Manchester United Address Book">
  <Person name="Roy Keane"/>
  <person name="Juan Sebastian Veron"/>
</adressbook>

Wie du siehst ist das Tag Person einmal gross und einmal klein geschrieben.

Beim Unmarshalling erzeugt er mir allerdings nur ein Objekt für das "kleine" Person.
Dieses Verhalten ist mir auch bei anderen Dingen aufgefallen: z.B. wurde das Attribut testString nur genommen wenn es komplett klein geschrieben wird, also teststring.

Natürlich habe ich in der Mapping-Datei auf Person umgestellt; es hat nichts gebracht.

Das zweite was ich echt affig finde. Egal wie das root Element heisst, er erzeugt mir ein Objekt von dem Typ, welches ich beim Unmarshalling angegeben habe:

Java-Code:
FileReader in = new FileReader("addressbook.xml");
Addressbook book = (Addressbook) un.unmarshal(in);

Auch wenn ich das Tag jhifocdsafasdo nenne erzeugt er ein Objekt - richtig dumm.


So das waren jetzt meine Fragen, vielleicht weiss ja jemand weiter.

MFG


----------

